# What's the name of this baroque[?] era composition?



## Hoopyfrood (May 7, 2021)

I'm trying to find a piece of music, it's always played in movies etc when they show aristocratic dandies...






probably at or going to some kind of party. Possibly vaguely associated with the age of sail. Sounds like it's maybe played with harpsichord and some kind of woodwinds. I had a go at playing the first two bars in the attached audio but it's not right, but hopefully it's enough to identify the piece I mean.


----------



## cygnusdei (May 7, 2021)

It's this one?


----------



## Hoopyfrood (May 7, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> It's this one?



That's the one, thanks a lot.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 7, 2021)

Jean-Joseph Mouret (1682-1738), Rondeau from "Sinfonie de Fanfares".​


----------

